# No plow lights Need Help



## krstpierre78 (Dec 8, 2014)

Had to switch from a 4port 3plug setup to a 3port 3plug. Got it all hooked up everything works but the headlights on plow. When I plug in the plow. Marker light switch over but that's it headlights stay on the truck (purchased new plowlights tonight doing the same thing). Any ideas?? any help would be apprecatied.

Fisher MM2
09 Chevy Silverado 2500


----------



## Mholubek (Oct 6, 2014)

Not sure what the problem is.

But I can say, a buddy of mine has a 3 plug 3 port (fisher v)on his 07 cummins.

He's on his 2nd iso in 2yrs.
Same symptoms as yours with the operations/lights.

Just my $.02


----------



## krstpierre78 (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm beginning to think that may be the problem. It's brand new but I could've got a bad one I guess. Thanks for to info


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Did You get the proper harness?


----------



## krstpierre78 (Dec 8, 2014)

The harness I got is part# 69818 with the adapter plug to plug into the control harness. And the 3 port module 29070-1


----------



## Mholubek (Oct 6, 2014)

Have you checked the fuses?


----------



## krstpierre78 (Dec 8, 2014)

yup all are good.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Small red wire hooked to correct side of the solenoid?


----------



## krstpierre78 (Dec 8, 2014)

Haven't changed anything on solenoid. I left it as it was when I took it out of my old truck just unscrewed the solenoid itself of my radiator support.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

krstpierre78;1894866 said:


> The harness I got is part# 69818 with the adapter plug to plug into the control harness. And the 3 port module 29070-1


69818 harness kit? Is it a 2015 Chevy/GMC? If so, that truck requires a 29760-1 soft start isolation module. A 29070-1 may work intermittently, but it's not the correct module for that truck. Could be causing your problem.


----------



## krstpierre78 (Dec 8, 2014)

It on a 2009 Chevy 2500.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

krstpierre78;1895001 said:


> It on a 2009 Chevy 2500.


The lighting harness should be a 29499. A 69818 couldn't possibly fit a 2009.

Do you have the truck's headlight connectors oriented correctly where they plug into the lighting harness? Black wire on each truck connector oriented with the "COM" wire on the harness socket?


----------



## krstpierre78 (Dec 8, 2014)

Everything plugged in fine went by the wiring diagram. I'd have to look to see about that COM wire.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

krstpierre78;1895228 said:


> Everything plugged in fine went by the wiring diagram. I'd have to look to see about that COM wire.


COM wire has to orient with the black wire on all four headlight plugs.


----------



## krstpierre78 (Dec 8, 2014)

I was sold the wrong Wiring Harness it is suppose to be a 29400-5 not a 69818. All hooked up everything work like it suppose to. Thanks for all the input anyways


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

krstpierre78;1895802 said:


> I was sold the wrong Wiring Harness it is suppose to be a 29400-5 not a 69818. All hooked up everything work like it suppose to. Thanks for all the input anyways


That's correct. The lighting harness, in a 29400-5 kit, is a 29499. I'm not even sure how you were able to get the other harness plugged in... it fits a 2015 Chevy with a single modular plug. Anyway, glad you were able to get it sorted out.


----------



## 3genmustang (Dec 9, 2014)

Im having trouble hooking up lights to sno way 29hd


----------



## 3genmustang (Dec 9, 2014)

the harness all plugged in with the truck lights and when I turn the switch the plow lights are on high and low beam and wont switch


----------



## 3genmustang (Dec 9, 2014)

truck is a 2003 chevy 2500hd 8.1


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

3genmustang;1895904 said:


> Im having trouble hooking up lights to sno way 29hd


Start your own thread. This is for a Fisher. Totally different capt Ron.


----------



## 3genmustang (Dec 9, 2014)

how can I contact basher ??


----------

